# "5 reasons I don't have a Kindle"



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Blogger Jonathan Henderson gives a contrarian view of Kindle:

LINK: http://www.jonathanhenderson.com/2007/12/5_reasons_i_dont_have_a_kindle.html



> 5. It's Too Expensive. A book reader is, or at least should be, a single function product: You use it to read books. It's not a computer, it's not a web browser, it's not an MP3 player. It's a device to read books. And using the time-honored analogy of the razor and razor blades, the reader itself simply should not cost very much money. My Rocket eBook was $199.00. My Palm Tungsten was $179.000. An iPod is $149.00. A Blu-Ray player is $299.00. An Nintendo Wii is $249.00. And Amazon wants to charge me $399.00 for a device to read books? I don't think so. An electronic book reader should cost no more than $150.00 maximum, and should preferably be under $100.00.
> 
> 4. The Books are Copy-Protected. DRM (Digital Rights Management) rears its ugly head yet again. I am especially disappointed to see Amazon taking this tact, since they have done such a nice job with their MP3 store. I've spent over $100.00 at Amazon's MP3 store since they started, and I'm going to be spending a lot more over the coming year now that they have 3 of the 4 record labels supplying them with content.
> 
> ...


----------



## Celeste (Jan 21, 2008)

I have to say that I agree with most of the points made -however- I think that in this case, it is not to their extreme benefit to make a high tech looking gizmo gadget. They are already fighting against the nostalgia of an actual book, so keeping it is as simple as possible would be best. After all, people associate reading as something contrary to technology (at least I do), so I don't want to be reminded of my Zune / iPod / Mac / lap top. 
I do agree that the screen should be bigger.
I also want to mention how inconvenient it is to have a Kindle in a family format. Unless each family member owns their own Kindle, only one member can ever be reading at one time. Families often read together and this can't happen with Kindle. Perhaps a solution will arise . . . .


----------



## Stacy (Jan 26, 2008)

This points are all make sense, but for me the biggest reason I don't have a Kindle, (besides the price) is that it takes away the sentiment of having a book. Reading seems to be one of the only ways to escape from the technology driven society that we live in. It's quite sad that now even that is going to be taken away from us. Who would have thought that we would have to make sure something is charged, just so we can read a book?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

And besides, if I get my kids a kindle, I'd like to know that there are really reading a book, not browsing the web!


----------



## Caution (Apr 20, 2008)

As a Kindle owner I can agree with points 5,2, and 1, though point 2 very much depends on the book.

Point 4 is incorrect, you can absolutely put pretty much anything on the Kindle with very little effort.  Kindle supports the Mobipocket format and the Mobi editor is free.  There are literally hundreds if not thousands of titles out there that you can get for free (legally) on your Kindle.  I've got about 100 titles on my Kindle now and have only purchased a fraction of those.

Point 3 is simply incorrect.  the screen is pretty much identical to a paperback.  There are multiple font sizes available as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

^ That means a lot to me, to hear that from someone who owns one!! Thanks for the insights.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW! # 1 Is the ONLY reason why I didn't jump on the bandwagon and buy A K1. K2 has a much better overall look, sleep and stylish in design and I can't wait to start using it!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I like my kindle. My family likes it enough that we (I) am getting K2. there is more to a book then its cover.
he lost me at
(I'm approximating, since I do not have a Kindle to do the actual comparison with)

It is expensive but everyone most eat. 
sylvia


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

He states that an E-reading device shouldn't cost more than $150 yet he paid $199 for his?


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mr. Henderson should have thoroughly researched this subject before writing about it.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Just so everybody is absolutely clear on this...

The article was written in Dec. 07.  That's 14 months ago. This is a very old thread that has risen from a dusty server to remind us of the Amazon boards.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

> 5. It's Too Expensive. A book reader is, or at least should be, a single function product: You use it to read books. It's not a computer, it's not a web browser, it's not an MP3 player. It's a device to read books. And using the time-honored analogy of the razor and razor blades, the reader itself simply should not cost very much money. My Rocket eBook was $199.00. My Palm Tungsten was $179.000. An iPod is $149.00. A Blu-Ray player is $299.00. An Nintendo Wii is $249.00. And Amazon wants to charge me $399.00 for a device to read books? I don't think so. An electronic book reader should cost no more than $150.00 maximum, and should preferably be under $100.00.


Did the palm come at that price straight off the bat...or did you have to sign a two year contract for it?
299 for a blue ray.....but one movies cost about 10-ish bargain book and 3-4 newer/best-seller books?


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

He brings up a lot of good points that are hard to argue. when i bought my K1 i was very close to saying "no way" when i learned the price, i just couldn't justify spending that much for such seemingly simple device. Luckily i went ahead and bought one anyway and never looked back. I would do it all over again in a heart beat.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

ooohhh! i got a second star how did that happen
sylvia


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

sylvia said:


> ooohhh! i got a second star how did that happen
> sylvia


Well that was quite random lol.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree with everything he says....yet, I am getting a Kindle 2. I used to have a Palm Pilot, but wouldn't go back to it after using a Blackberry. I had an original IBM PC and I loved it. Wouldn't think of using it now. The author is doing what we should all be doing, assessing where we want the technology to go. Doesn't mean we can't use what is here now and enjoy it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

hmm, yeah he does have some good points.  I especially agree with the price but I don't know, it's still a nice device.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> Just so everybody is absolutely clear on this...
> 
> The article was written in Dec. 07. That's 14 months ago. This is a very old thread that has risen from a dusty server to remind us of the Amazon boards.


I'm glad somebody else noticed this.

Additionally, I lost all interest in anything the author had to say after the line "I am especially disappointed to see Amazon taking this tact..." in #4. I assume he meant "tack," meaning a course of action. *shrug*


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

5 reasons *I * don't have a Kindle:

1. It's not February 25th yet.

2. It's not February 25th yet.

3. It's not February 25th yet.

4. It's not February 25th yet.

5. It's not February 25th yet.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> 5 reasons *I * don't have a Kindle:
> 
> 1. It's not February 25th yet.
> 
> ...


LOL! Me, too!!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> 5 reasons *I * don't have a Kindle:
> 
> 1. It's not February 25th yet.
> 
> ...


Now those are reasons I can understand!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm excited for those who are getting the K2....can't wait to hear all the good things.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> 5 reasons *I * don't have a Kindle:
> 
> 1. It's not February 25th yet.
> 
> ...


Best post I've seen in a long time. 

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

If that was originally posted in Dec 07, I'd be curious if this person still has the same opinions?

How much was the iPod when it first came out?  I remember thinking it was ridiculously expensive and absolutely not necessary.  Now, however, I have an 80GB iPod classic...


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with the point about pricing of books... amazon still needs to do some tweaking to its pricing structure.  There should NEVER be a kindle book that is more expensive than paperback, and the kindle to hardcover price should be at least a 25% discount (in my humble opinion).

I think this poster missed a very important reason why a kindle isn't right for SOME people: CONTENT.  There are many genres that are still lacking in kindle content (Software/Technical books being one of them).  This isn't an issue for me, but for some of my friends. Like many of the tech reviews I've read out on the web, I find that the article was written by someone who isn't a "reader", but is instead a "gadget guy (person)".  I especially love it when these gadget reviewers say that it they iphone is better for reading than the kindle    I think that is funny...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Amazon conceived the Kindle as an e-reader solution for the recreational reader.  That's also seems to be where they're pushing in adding content.  I expect eventually, though, that there will be versions more suited to more technical books and/or textbooks. . . .we need just be patient!

I will note that I downloaded the sample of the Nuclear book that costs over $6000.  It's got a lot of tables and charts and equations:  probably why it's so expensive. . .besides the subject matter, of course.  

Ann


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

k_reader said:


> I agree with the point about pricing of books... amazon still needs to do some tweaking to its pricing structure. There should NEVER be a kindle book that is more expensive than paperback, and the kindle to hardcover price should be at least a 25% discount (in my humble opinion).


I agree completely! I still buy DTBs because they are often less expensive than the Kindle version. That's crazy!!!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

its the fluctuation in cost the makes me a bet crazy. Though i don't mind a sale    
Sylvia


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

W


sylvia said:


> ooohhh! i got a second star how did that happen
> sylvia


what do those stars mean anyway?


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

To me, the Kindle is just like my Tivo. You have to actually own one to properly appreciate it. However, when you try to explain it to someone who doesn't own one, you can't find the right words to explain why it is so great. I'm sure there are a few people out there who were disappointed with the Kindle once they got one, but the vast majority of us fall in love with it and never look back. 

Anyway, I don't understand all this complaining about the price. Don't people realize that the price is not just for the device, but for the Whispernet access?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Wwhat do those stars mean anyway?





Harvey said:


> All right, everyone! Attention, please!
> 
> Your loyal band of moderators has emerged from our smoke-filled room, with the new Author-themed statuses. And they are:
> 
> ...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you 
sylvia


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I am curious - so I Googled him - and found out that he actually got a Kindle and said that if you wanted to take it from him you would have to pry it out of his hands (I think that is a close quote) Who knows maybe he is even a member here   it sure sounded like he really enjoyed his Kindle - with basically the same wishes and complaint we all have.  

I love a happy ending


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

You got me curious, Rho, so I followed up as well. You are quite correct, this blogger is now a die-hard Kindle fan 

Here's his followup report, from June 2008 (about 6 months after the first one).

http://www.jonathanhenderson.com/2008/06/eating_my_words_a_kindle_revie.html#000055



> Almost 6 months ago I wrote a post here called "5 Reasons I Don't Have a Kindle". I got a surprisingly large number of comments on this post, mainly due to it getting a bit of popularity on Digg.com. However, as I pointed out over and over again in response to the comments, that article was not a review of the Kindle. It was, instead, a post about why I hadn't bought one. I had five specific complaints, and at the time, I stated that until and unless a new model came out that addressed at least some of my complaints, I wouldn't be buying one.
> 
> Well, I lied.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Well It appears he was open minded enough to give it an honest try and it won him over.  I do agree with a lot of his complaints(it's the reason it took me a year to buy one).  I personally think the Kindle 2 addresses some big ones.

  Moving the on/off
  Changing the page turn buttons
  zoom
  longer battery life(I know he never said it but he hinted)


  I would still like to see them add folders.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

rho said:


> Well I am curious - so I Googled him - and found out that he actually got a Kindle and said that if you wanted to take it from him you would have to pry it out of his hands (I think that is a close quote) Who knows maybe he is even a member here  it sure sounded like he really enjoyed his Kindle - with basically the same wishes and complaint we all have.
> 
> I love a happy ending


I feel all warm and fuzzy inside. With a fact-based, nonbiased review to go with the warm fuzzies.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/blogs/bizfeed/159243/will_the_iphone_kill_the_kindle_no_way.html

Here is something to make people feel better.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice article!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Good to see him reconciled to the Kindle!


----------

